# Certified documents USA



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello All,

I was looking for places to get my documents certified as the website asks for certified copies.

People who are in the US, where did you get your documents certified? How much did it cost? Was there an appointment that needed to be taken?

Thanks!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Usually banks can provide this service for free. Call and check your bank. BoA do it for sure, and so do many small credit union banks. 



sunny81 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was looking for places to get my documents certified as the website asks for certified copies.
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

good luck!!!! my citi bank couldn't notarize because it didn't have a notary!!! I called a law firm and they couldn't do it either!!! cause CERTAIN documents cannot be certified.
UPS could only notarize my British passport.

In the end because I needed documents certified for the ACS process AND I was working with an agent, I spent $100 and fedexed all my documents and copies to him in sydney and he got them certified for me then he fedexed my documents back to me within a week timeframe.

USA are very picky on that documents can be notzrized!!!

if you have a friend who is a banker/doctor/lawyer
maybe they can do you a big favor!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> good luck!!!! my citi bank couldn't notarize because it didn't have a notary!!! I called a law firm and they couldn't do it either!!! cause CERTAIN documents cannot be certified.
> UPS could only notarize my British passport.
> 
> In the end because I needed documents certified for the ACS process AND I was working with an agent, I spent $100 and fedexed all my documents and copies to him in sydney and he got them certified for me then he fedexed my documents back to me within a week timeframe.
> ...


This is because you live in Texas, where notaries and lawyers there can only certify certain documents. The rules vary from state to state.

The OP lives in New York, where notaries there can certify any copy. The OP can go to a bank (as suggested) or, failing that, to a UPS branch, where they'll charge (I think) $2 a copy.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> This is because you live in Texas, where notaries and lawyers there can only certify certain documents. The rules vary from state to state.
> 
> The OP lives in New York, where notaries there can certify any copy. The OP can go to a bank (as suggested) or, failing that, to a UPS branch, where they'll charge (I think) $2 a copy.


Yeh I get that! lil things like that make me dislike living here.
gun shootings left right and center of this country!!! and petty things like notarizing documents!!

had enough!

OP good luck again, and let me know where you took your documents to get notarized in NY!!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> Yeh I get that! lil things like that make me dislike living here.
> gun shootings left right and center of this country!!! and petty things like notarizing documents!!
> 
> had enough!
> ...


Visit your nearest State Farm insurance office. They do it there.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I will check with BOA tomorrow and depending on what they say will check with State Farm and UPS. Thanks!


----------

